# Learning to sew



## tabbidawn15 (Feb 22, 2013)

I'm new to sewing. Very, very new. lol
Where should I start? What materials should I start with?
I would like to eventually be able to make just about everything I need.
(quilts, clothing, bed things, curtains, ect.)
What is a good sewing machine to start with? I would need it to be pretty simple to use, but also be long lasting. I don't like to buy things new, however if I can buy something that is going to last for years, I don't mind putting the money into it.
Any tips would be appreciated.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Most of us with vintage machines (built before 1960) are pretty happy with our machines. A Singer 301 or Singer 401 might suit you well. 

Learn to sew a straight seam. Use lined paper and no thread. Call your local fabric stores and find a beginner's sewing class. This is really the fastest way to learn how to sew. Take the class, then you'll be able to pick out a good sewing book. Challenge yourself in bits. Make a simple apron, then a more complicated one. Make pajamas before making a suit. Any fabric store will probably offer a quilting class as well, so after the beginner's sewing class you may want to take a beginner's quilting class, but once you learn the basics you can choose what you want.


----------



## Garnet (Sep 19, 2003)

Tammi, you have a PM


----------



## cc (Jun 4, 2006)

You might also look for a kids beginning sewing book. Usually they start with something simple as a pillow case and work up from there. Also check with your local County Agent's office, they may have a sewing group or even offer classes for free or very little money. Also check with any of your local fabric/hobby stores and they may offer classes, I know that Joann's offers them around here


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

what ever you do - don't start with a stuffed animal!

I remember that for some reason, the basic sewing class in Junior High would let students pick out stuffed animals as a beginner project, and very few kids ended up with something that they even finished, let along looked decent. Most got discouraged and gave up on sewing all together.

Doll clothing is also something that is more complicated than you might think- any time you have small curved pieces, it is going to take more talent than you'd expect. Look for things with nice sized pieces and straight lines (pillow cases are great for this). It won't take long before you can move up to more challenging stuff. 

After you've sewn for a while, you will get a feel for what is going to be difficult. Asking here before starting a project (about level of difficulty) is good. I've seen a lot of novices get frustrated with a project that they thought would be simple - to find it's a style/pattern that would make a veteran sewer cringe.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Go look on e-bay right now. You could get a machine for under $200 including shipping. At the top where it asks how you want things listed, click on "items ending soonest". You probably want a machine that does a back stitch. I like the Pfaff 130, Longine Deluxe, Franklin Deluxe, Singer 401a, Singer 201-2, Singer 99K 1956, and the Bel Aire. You would need a box or cabinet for the 201-2, and I think the 99K. If you go this route, ask first what people think.


----------



## housewife (Mar 16, 2006)

Macybaby said:


> what ever you do - don't start with a stuffed animal!
> 
> I remember that for some reason, the basic sewing class in Junior High would let students pick out stuffed animals as a beginner project, and very few kids ended up with something that they even finished, let along looked decent. Most got discouraged and gave up on sewing all together.
> 
> ...


LOL That is so very true!!! Barbie clothes are just horid!! but looks easy... Take classes it's not hard once you get the hang of it. Everyone here is great about answering questions. No better group to be found


----------



## Taylor R. (Apr 3, 2013)

I reallllly want a vintage machine, but for now I have the little Brother that my dad bought me for my 16th birthday. I got started by just reading the manual. 

P.S., I found two vintage machines on Craigslist recently and wanted to jump all over them, but I couldn't justify the over spending. When I'm ready to look for one, I'm going to need you all's help! My husband's uncle has a gorgeous Singer sitting in his dining room as a side table. He's lucky I haven't traded him for an actual side table while he wasn't home.


----------



## housewife (Mar 16, 2006)

LOL I think we are all a little crazy about vintage machine. Mine are mostly hiden my family just dosen't understand!


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

Everyone has good advice, just wanted to add that even experienced sewers need to learn how to use different machines, so getting a manual helps. If you go with an old Singer, there are tons of sewing books they published with illustrations of using the machine with each project. Pillow covers are good learning projects, you get straight seams, turning corners and hems if you want to make it pocket style, and even button holes. (Don't know a soul who hasn't struggled with zippers)

I would say for materials, stick to cotton for learning, fabric and thread. Buy the best thread you can, it does make a difference. Mettler 100% cotton silk finish is my favorite, and a standard in quilt shops.

If you can get a machine from a local shop they can be your best friend for learning how to use it and trouble shoot any problems you might have. And keeping it maintained, all machines will need period servicing for cleaning, oiling, timing adjustments, etc.

Happy times are coming your way!


----------



## BlueberryChick (May 12, 2008)

I second the advice to start with things like pillow cases or pillow covers. I have loads of throw pillows from learning to sew! Another good project when you start is making cloth napkins. You can practice hemming and end up with a useful item, even if it's not perfect.

When I was getting started, I made lots of curtains and valances, too (projects that are basically sewing a lot of straight lines). I also learned that an elastic waist skirt has almost the same construction as a curtain/valance, just with elastic run through the top.


You can do it!


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

There's a fun little book called One Yard Wonders that has great projects & easy directions. I think the author has a sequel, too.


----------



## 354508 (Feb 5, 2013)

I too am a beginning sew-er, and love my singer stylist 457, it doesn't have many bells and whistles, but does a back stitch and zig zag, and is easy to use. I started by making an apron out of an old bedsheet, and an elastic waistband skirt for my daughter. I mostly use mine for mending, but an slowly teaching myself how to do new things. It helps that my MIL lives across town and is a better seamstress than I, and my mom is on speed dial as tech support too!


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

I think I've been sewing since I was 10...that 50+yrs. I took one clothing class & one quilting class. Even tho I sewed lots, I still learned many things. I LOVE some of the quilting/sewing show on TV...check them out, too. I'm also one of those vintage Singer folks...only 3! Since I've retired, I've never closed my machine.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

I learned to sew very young. On my Granny's old Singer 201 with a knee pedal.

The knee pedal made it possible, as I was too short for me feet to touch the ground. 

Now that I think about it, I bet the machine belonged to my Dad's Mom. My mom only said it was Grandma's machine, but she seemed to have little love for it. My folks bought the farm and Grandma and Grandpa moved out and took what they wanted with them, and left the rest - and the left a lot! There were a lot of items in that house that my Mom never cared for, but I guess I might not be attached to things my MIL considered not worth taking with too. 

I'm thinking with all the extra machines I have, I could do basic sewing classes for 4H or something like that. Get 3-4 young kids at a time and go over the basics. 

DH is still playing with sewing, he's got a lot to learn but does not want to start at the beginning, and he's not real good at letting me teach him either. The funny part - he has finally got to sewing on the 403A and he's loving that machine. That is what I wanted him to get at the start- but instead we have the Singer 534, 237, Viking 21 and 21A and the Viking 6570. 

Now he's decided he needs a different sewing cabinet - and I expect when I find it there will be a different machine in it and then we'll have another.

I'm re-discovering how much I love sewing. I've done less and less as we moved more rural, and the homestead has taken so much of my time. Now I'm older and going the other way.


----------

